# Video verlangsamen



## black-dog (9. März 2005)

Hi Leute!

Weiss jemand, wie ich folgendes Problem lösen kann? Ich habe einen Clip, welcher am Anfang um 300% beschleunigt ist. Nun möchte ich, das diese Beschleunigung "ausfadet" und am Schluss der Film in Orginalgeschwindigkeit endet.

Hmmmmmmmmmm, ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen, wie lang ich jetzt versucht habe, das irgendwie logisch zu formulieren ;-).


----------



## Nico (10. März 2005)

Wenn Du Vegas 5 hast wäre es kein Problem. Zauberwort=> Envelope Velocity


----------



## redback79 (10. März 2005)

Vegas 5? Wo kriegt man das? Ist das so n sauteures Modul?


----------



## Nico (10. März 2005)

Vegas 5 ist ein "sauteures Schnittprogramm"


----------



## goela (10. März 2005)

Du kannst dies auch mit dem "sauteueren" After Effects machen!


----------

